# anyone get pregnant after fibroid surgery?



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, 

can anyone share success stories about getting pregnant after fibroid surgery. Also can you include where your fibroids were and what kind of surgery they did. Lastly, if you can tell me know long after the surgery you had to wait to start trying again?

Thanks! i am in need of some inspiration.


----------



## ttcbaby117

bump


----------



## happigail

bumping for you. I have a fibroid myself that got discover during my 20 week scan, its a posterior 4.6mm one just by my cervix, as yet i don't know the impact of it on labour or if it will need to be removed, so i am very interested in any replies.

good luck getting pregnant x


----------



## Dilek

Hun i had 2 small fibriods and it grew due to my 1st ivf and the drugs. I had it removed via keyhole when they were removing my endo and all my other issues. 

It was on the outside they were about 1cm each nothing major. And cause of my endo issues we did ivf straight away and conceived. i know its not what ur lookibg for cause it wasnt ttc naturally but hope it helped.


----------



## Dilek

From what i was told depending on where it is and how big it is, is the issue but more importantly where it is.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dilek - thanks for answering and a huge congrats! Unfort, mine were in the wall and bulging into the womb....they were removed on July 14th and now I am taking time to heal...I get to start trying in october but am so worried I will have other complications....it has been such a long road, as I am sure you can understand.


----------



## urchin

Hi ttcb
I had an 8cm fibroid removed in June - I can't remember the exact medical terminology for where it was, but it was inside my womb (not in the wall) and kinda low down....it was taking up most of the available space in there and distorting the shape of my womb.

I had open surgery to have it removed on 21st June. I have been told to wait 3 months before trying to get pregnant, which takes us to mid september ..... unfortunately, I was in need of major cheering up yesterday and Mr Urch knows a really good way of doing that :blush: My fertility monitor has stubbornly been saying low since the surgery, so I thought we'd be ok - but this morning it jumped to Peak - which on month 2, really isn't so good!

They gave me hormone injections in the months leading up to surgery to reduce the size of the fibroid and also to reduce its blood supply - fibroids bleed a lot when they are removed, so the less blood supply they have the better. The hormones induce a temporary menopause (with hot flushes to match!) so it takes a while for your ovaries to kick into life again afterwards.

What surgery they offer you will depend on the size, number and position of your fibroids, but also with what your surgeon feels comfortable to do. the woman in the next bed to me had a 15cm fibroid removed by keyhole, but hers was outside her womb and her surgeon was a keyhole specialist...that said, even with open surgery, I have healed so much quicker than she did (we kept in touch!) So don't despair if they tell you they are doing open surgery xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Urchin!

Thank you for the information! I had my surgery on July 14th and all went well. They got out 3 submucosal fibroids. I was told to wait for 3 months. You and I should keep in touch as it seems we are healing up the same. I was told 3 months so that is 12 weeks, I will be 12 weeks on oct 6th which is around when we will ovulate.....but 3 months would be october 15 so I think I will go with 12 weeks! LOL


----------



## urchin

I was meant to have my op on 14th, but the woman before me turned out to be a lot more complicated than they thought and they ran out of time for me .... so I was back on 21st :D

So I'm just a week behind you.....which means October is the earliest I _should_ be trying again. Did you have the prostap injections? It's taken me quite a while for my system to sort itself out after those horrible things.

I say _should_, because I was feeling very miserable yesterday and Mr Urch thought of a really good way of cheering me up :blush: ... and my CBFM had been saying Low for months so I thought it would be ok - then the wee bugger jumped to Peak this morning! Ho hum


----------



## ttcbaby117

URCHIN - Oh my goodness, I just got a CBFM, going to start using it on my next cycle, which will be my cycle before I start trying, I am going to use it to prevent pg also next month. What do you think about it?

So if you dont mind me asking when did you start having sex again, we tried last week but I had cramps for days afterward, so now I am afraid to try again. My dr told me wait at least 2 weeks, but geez I couldnt imagine doing it at 2 weeks....way to much pain.


----------



## urchin

I think it was probably a month or so before I felt like sex again ttcb - before that everything was much too sore to even contemplate it.
I like the CBFM, it gives me a good idea of what's going on with my cycles ....and I know lots of women who have got their BFPs with it (I did myeslf but sadly miscarried). The cycle after my first post-op period was low all the way through (and only 19 days) This second cycle I was expecting something similar - and then it jumped from low to Peak on CD14.....the morning after we'd had a good strump.

Next month I will be able to try for a baby again. For me, the chances aren't good as I have depleted ovaries...but I'm waiting for donor eggs so I may as well try for a free one while I wait :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Urchin,

Thanks for the info on the CBFM, I cant wait to try it out.

Well I will be 6 weeks on wednesday and afraid to do it...LOL...I guess I will have to one day if I expect to get pg.

Just because your egg reserve is low doesnt mean it is empty...try and try and try until you get those donors!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Urchin - I have to ask....are you crampy after orgasm? I am having pms like cramps after sex this morning and now I am worried.


----------



## urchin

Hi ttc
All kinds of things make me crampy, orgasms being one of them! I've also been trying to do my pelvic floor excercises as often as possible as since the op I can't stop a wee once it's started :( These make me crampy too - I think anything that uses any muscles between my thighs and nipples makes me crampy!

My plan is to do everything possible to make a free one while we wait for a donor - and if we are successful we can use the savings to do the nursery (or something else lovely)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Urch oh that sounds like a plan! 

Well that makes me feel better....I am feeling much better now but havent had any sex since then so that is probably why. Can youe xplain how to do those exercises, I woudl love to start trying them out!


----------



## ttcbaby117

urchin - just checking in on you hun! This is my first month back after my myo and hoping for the best!


----------

